# Yeast harvesting from Coopers bottles with wort addition.



## Stouter (8/11/16)

I realise this must have been done to death, but I'll drag this corpse up and try to breathe some life into it in the hope it makes this easier for *me* to understand. Criticism and 'WTF are you doing' comments are not only welcomed, but also encouraged in this search for my yeast epiphany.

I'm looking to harvest yeast from my 3 Coopers Stout big browns. I've somehow drunk the lot this arvo, and left a bit in the bottom of each, sealed the tops back on and put them in the fridge in what is a strange and unusual departure from my regular methods.
My limited understanding so far is that I can use this left overs to make more yeast.

Back to yesterday -
I brewed up a nice mix of Stout in the urn, reached the targeted 1.053 I expected and put it into a cube to cool.
Now I intend to use some of this cooled wort for repitching in the same wort for fermenting, by adding it to a sterilsed bottle, to which I'll then add the combined left over yeasts from the bottles, swirl around a bit, then what?


----------



## hirschb (8/11/16)

1.053 is a bit strong for prepping up dregs. It may work. Try it and see. After putting the wort in your bottles (maybe 100-150ml of wort), seal the bottles with airlocks or star-san-ed tin-foil wrapped very tightly, and place at room temp. If there is no visible ferm in two days, throw it away. If you get a decent ferm, let it ride for a few days, and then use an Erlenmeyer flask and stir plate to make successively larger yeast cultures until you've hit the amount you need for some future brew. Needless to say, you're not gonna be able to culture enough yeast quickly enough to use in the stout you just brewed.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (8/11/16)

Maybe for the next time:
https://www.coopers.com.au/coopers-forum/topic/7349/


----------



## Stouter (8/11/16)

LAGERFRENZY said:


> Maybe for the next time:
> https://www.coopers.com.au/coopers-forum/topic/7349/


That's clearer!


----------



## Stouter (8/11/16)

hirschb said:


> Needless to say, you're not gonna be able to culture enough yeast quickly enough to use in the stout you just brewed.


Not even if it's already cubed and sitting for however long it takes for the yeast to develop.


----------



## LAGERFRENZY (8/11/16)

I don't see why not if you aren't in any hurry.


----------



## Stouter (8/11/16)

Nah, no hurry. I'm still waiting for a batch of Pale Ale to ferment in the temp fridge, so the cube has to sit there for a while anyway.
Thought it might be good to use some of the Stout wort in the harvesting process as I'm going to pitch it into the very same wort.


----------



## S.E (8/11/16)

Stouter said:


> Nah, no hurry. I'm still waiting for a batch of Pale Ale to ferment in the temp fridge, so the cube has to sit there for a while anyway.
> Thought it might be good to use some of the Stout wort in the harvesting process as I'm going to pitch it into the very same wort.


[SIZE=11pt]Do you have some of the stout wort in a separate container or all in the cube? Cos if you need to open the cube to get wort for your starter you risk the rest of the wort in the cube getting infected before the starter is ready to pitch.[/SIZE]


----------



## Stouter (8/11/16)

That's a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## S.E (8/11/16)

Stouter said:


> That's a risk I'm willing to take.


That’s ok then so long as you’re aware and happy. I take what most home brewers would consider outrageous liberties and struggle to get infections. Guess I’m just lucky though other unfortunate brewers seem to be tipping every other batch out on the lawn.


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/11/16)

I wouldn't be opening the cube, it's just asking for some nasty piece of shit to come in and ruin it in my mind. Better off making a lower SG wort with some water and DME to build them up. I can't see it making any difference to the flavour of the end beer.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (8/11/16)

Stouter said:


> *I realise this must have been done to death, but I'll drag this corpse up and try to breathe some life into it in the hope it makes this easier for me* to understand. Criticism and 'WTF are you doing' comments are not only welcomed, but also encouraged in this search for my yeast epiphany.
> 
> *I'm looking to harvest yeast from my 3 Coopers Stout big browns. I've somehow drunk the lot this arvo, and left a bit in the bottom of each, sealed the tops back on and put them in the fridge in what is a strange and unusual departure from my regular methods.*
> *My limited understanding so far is that I can use this left overs to make more yeast.*
> ...


Before reading comments after your post that may confuse me my first thought is that Coopers Ale yeast is the same strain used for all thier Ales.
To get the purest version of that yeast is from one of their Pale Ales. Then! Coopers themselves recommend stepping up that yeast with pure Dextrose/sugar not Malt Wort. There must be something in that recommendation. Like yeasts mutate and adapt to different environments etc. 
Stepping up yeast with pure sugar is a new to me but it makes pure sense too.
All I know is that Coopers yeast cultured smells like yummy Fruit Salad. Compared to say US-05 that smells like fresh bread.


----------



## Stouter (8/11/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> Before reading comments after your post that may confuse me my first thought is that Coopers Ale yeast is the same strain used for all Ales.


I myself can be very confusing even without comments from others.

My train of thought was that by using the same wort as the yeast were to be pitched into it might soften the transition for them. I've read that lower % beers are best for this method, but this is what I'm drinking ATM and this is what I'm brewing ATM.

Kelsey, I think you're over cautious with this cube opening caper, and I'm going to do it and be forever damned if infection occurs.


----------



## damoninja (8/11/16)

Stouter said:


> Kelsey, I think you're over cautious with this cube opening caper, and I'm going to do it and be forever damned if infection occurs.


Don't open the lid, squeeze the sides and open the tap letting some out without letting air in.


----------



## Stouter (8/11/16)

No tap!


----------



## Stouter (8/11/16)

So in future, after brewing I'll drain off some of the fresh wort for testing O.G, and put some aside in a sealed container, devoid of air for my yeast props.


----------



## Rocker1986 (8/11/16)

I had an infected cube a few months ago, which wasn't even opened. I think the seal on the tap thread wasn't great and something perhaps snuck in there... the thing sat for about 4 or 5 weeks perfectly fine before it emptied itself all over the laundry floor in a mess of vinegary smelling shitness one morning. :lol: So yeah, I guess I am cautious a bit more with them after that.


----------



## Stouter (8/11/16)

Rocker1986 said:


> before it emptied itself all over the laundry floor in a mess of vinegary smelling shitness one morning.


Sounds much like happy hour at the old peoples home.

Point taken, and despite my light hearted piss taking comments I do actually appreciate input on this. My plan for my next Stout is to draw off a decent sample into a mason jar or similar and cube the bulk, then work up the yeast into a frenzy before pitching!
Not forgetting the 6 'P's - Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Pitching!


----------



## damoninja (9/11/16)

Stouter said:


> No tap!


Bummer


----------



## Midnight Brew (9/11/16)

I cultured up some Coopers yeast the other day that Ive been putting off drinking since January. So I got old mate to drink them, poured carefully to keep the dregs and then reseal the bottle for me.

Yes, may be a bit old and I wasnt sure it would work but hey, I had some wort around and time so I had a shot. That night I made a 100ml starter of 1020 wort and decanted the yeast dregs into it. It sat for about 4 days with a swirl here and there. After 4 days there were clear signs of fermentation so I tipped the whole lot into a 1040 1L starter and put on a stirplate. Less then 24 hours later it had past high krausen and visibly transformed. Put the flask in the fridge to settle and there looks to be a good 50-75ml of yeast solids in there.

Imagine if I had fresh bottles.


----------



## Rocker1986 (9/11/16)

You'll probably get better and healthier yeast if you use it from pale ale bottles rather than stout bottles and also build it up in low SG unhopped wort rather than high SG hopped up wort like stout. BUt if you are gonna use wort from the batch itself it might be better to fill the cube first so you can fill it properly before stealing wort for other uses. If you don't have enough for the yeast then you can just make some with DME and water.


----------



## Barge (10/11/16)

Danscraftbeer said:


> All I know is that Coopers yeast cultured smells like yummy Fruit Salad. Compared to say US-05 that smells like fresh bread.


Coopers yeast throws banana like a deranged monkey when used over 18C.Keep it below that and it adds a nice bready/biscuity note.

It's hard to handle IMO. Before I had decent temp control I made some great beers with it and some shockers too. Imagine banana and mint together - that's what I got with coopers yeast and NB hops.

Now that I have temp control I've been thinking of giving it another go. From memory I used malt starters so I'll probaby just do that again.


----------



## Danscraftbeer (12/11/16)

Barge said:


> Coopers yeast throws banana like a deranged monkey when used over 18C.Keep it below that and it adds a nice bready/biscuity note.
> 
> It's hard to handle IMO. Before I had decent temp control I made some great beers with it and some shockers too. Imagine banana and mint together - that's what I got with coopers yeast and NB hops.
> 
> Now that I have temp control I've been thinking of giving it another go. From memory I used malt starters so I'll probaby just do that again.


I'll start it at 17c then finished at 20c over 4 days its done then let it sits for a few more days. Chill, keg, on tap in 4 weeks.
It is my favourite yeast but I cant buy it :unsure: other than a pleasurable coopers session and yeast culture brew session etc.
Coopers really does smell like fruit salad when every other yeast I've experienced smells like bread yeast variants. Not that that is bad at all.
If anyone can name an easier but equal yeast alternative to Coopers then point the way please!


----------



## Midnight Brew (25/11/16)

Midnight Brew said:


> I cultured up some Coopers yeast the other day that Ive been putting off drinking since January. So I got old mate to drink them, poured carefully to keep the dregs and then reseal the bottle for me.
> 
> Yes, may be a bit old and I wasnt sure it would work but hey, I had some wort around and time so I had a shot. That night I made a 100ml starter of 1020 wort and decanted the yeast dregs into it. It sat for about 4 days with a swirl here and there. After 4 days there were clear signs of fermentation so I tipped the whole lot into a 1040 1L starter and put on a stirplate. Less then 24 hours later it had past high krausen and visibly transformed. Put the flask in the fridge to settle and there looks to be a good 50-75ml of yeast solids in there.
> 
> Imagine if I had fresh bottles.


A little update that was worth a post.

I fermented this on a spare 11L Cube (Thanks DJ lethal) of wort that was intended for lager. 90% Schooner malt, 10% Cane sugar, flavored and bittered with cluster. Went from 1043 down to 1005 making it 5% and 88% apparent attenuation. Way out of my usual preference FG. It has been kegged for 1 week.

The aroma of this beer is amazing! Its bready but still enough esters to compliment the malt. It doesn't taste dry at all and it clearly has body and flavour. I'm really happy with it as I wasn't going for a coopers clone because Im usually not a fan of coopers, but this thing is the tits. The only let down of this yeast is the lack of flocking attribute but time may work for that because its just as cloudy as a coopers.

Not bad for what was cultured from almost 12 month old bottle dregs. The simple grain bill compliments this yeast and does it justice IMO.

Culture on :beerbang:


----------



## Wolfman1 (7/1/17)

I've just finished a couple of brews with coopers yeasts with mixed success. First was a citra smash that somehow started out at 1060 OG. Yeast from 3 tallies got it to 1020 after 10 days and it just stuck. I tossed a US05 on top and it cleaned it up nicely. Really fruity brew but the attenuation is shocking. It's fully translucent but very good. 
Take 2 was with a rye Amber that got 6 stubbies worth and it's done much better. 1056 to 1010 in 7 days and I'll leave it for another 10 or so. Smells and tastes pretty good on the test. 
On my small sample size the six pack works better and I was happy using sugar and water mixture rather than wort. I think it's starting me on the slippery slope of yeast acquisitions


----------

